# 34" Subwoofer



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Audiobahn's 34" subwoofer...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Ridiculous, as with most Audiobahn gear  ...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

samo said:


> *Ridiculous, as with most Audiobahn gear  ... *


haha, what r the specs on that POS? look at the magnet, its wack, its not double stacked.......maybe just for show..but wack nonetheless


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

650 oz 4-Layer Multi-Stacked Strontium Magnets
Power Handling: 5000 watts RMS
Frequency Response: 10Hz-400Hz
Efficiency: 88.9dB
Bolt Tight Motor Structure
PHAT 2" Foam Surround
Titanium/Aluminum Cone
5" 4-Layer AVS Voice Coil
1 Ohm or 4 Ohm Operation
Mounting Dimensions: Depth; 12" Diamater; 34"


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

The Kicker Solo X or a 18" Stroker will beat it like a drum.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Sorry to repeat, but that really is ridiculous. Damn.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

oh shit!! that is the first time i ever seen it in a installation. most of the time its just sitting there with a fine ass bitch sitting in it. just for shits i would want to know what it sound like or atleast feel it play a 10hz note


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

that is freakin insane!

but wtf is the point...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Isn't that a weapon?
Like aim it at a crowd and they all fall down?

Seth


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

clarion makes one that is huge too....


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Its all crap. Theres no point in havin the cone that big. Looks like a fucken satellite dish.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

the power needed to move that thign at all would be insane


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

It was created especially for rappers to install in Hummer H2s and Escalades, if you didn't know already. The common man is just not meant for a subwoofer that large


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

vodkapwrsr20 said:


> *It was created especially for rappers to install in Hummer H2s and Escalades, if you didn't know already. The common man is just not meant for a subwoofer that large *


It was initially created for the single woofer/1-2 woofer class in db drag comps. It does take a sick amount of power to get it moving though. Only for those way out there competitors.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Nak1 I'm glad to see that some one else remembers that old clarion sub...that thing was either a 32 or 36 inch...I can't exactly remember. 

Stereo West in omaha had one of the clarion subs on display, I got one of the sales guys to give me an demonstration using a 1,000 watt amp and "Oh Yeah" by Daft Punk. It wasn't that loud but it moved so much air it flaped my pants and moved my hair at 5 ft away it was kind of a funny/intense experience. 

Also it requires a minimum enclosure of 20 cu/ft...insane! I saw a suburban at a show once that had 4 of them in the back, like I said, its not very loud but thats so many cubic inches of cone space it moves so much air. 

I'd like to see the audiobahn sub because it looks alot nicer than that clarion sub.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

These are just for show any ways, they are to sensitive for daily use any ways....Stereo west had to replace theirs several times because the voice coil kept frying theirs.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

with the weight on that thing....you wont have to worry about lowering your back end....


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

insanely sick...and i thought my 15 was bad...geez. thats bigger than my damn chair, it'd be funny to knock shit over with it tho...get someone to sit on it and just BAM


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Tickwomp said:


> *insanely sick...and i thought my 15 was bad...geez. thats bigger than my damn chair, it'd be funny to knock shit over with it tho...get someone to sit on it and just BAM *



like a trampoline


----------



## C asper (Feb 20, 2003)

The sub has only one good use... it makes a great door stop, just like the rest of audiobahns p.o.s. subs


----------

